# Informationen zur Pure Power L7 und L8 CM Serie



## Stefan@be quiet! (25. August 2011)

Hallo

Ich möchte euch gern unsere neuen Pure Power Modelle kurz vorstellen.
Bei der Pure Power L8 CM Serie handelt es sich um 80plus Bronze zertifizierter Netzteile mit Kabelmanagment, die eine Effizienz von bis zu 88% erreichen können, die unsere bestehende Pure Power Serie ergänzt.
Neben Kabelmanagment verfügt diese Serie über einen Silent Wings Lüfter mit Sleeve Bearing und auch über gesleevte Kabel.
Alle Modelle der L7 und L8 Serie verfügen über 2 +12V Leitungen mit je bis zu 30A.
Unser kleinstes L8 Modell verfügt schon über 2 PCie Anschlüsse (6+2 und 6 pin), die beiden größten sogar über 4 6+2 pin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eine kleine Übersicht aller L8 Modelle im Überblick:*

*Powerlabel *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anschlüsse der L8-CM Serie im Überblick*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bild der Elektronik (Beispiel: 630W)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Geräte der L8 Serie besitzen folgende Schutzschaltungen:


Schutzschaltungen:|OCP, OVP, UVP, SCP, OTP, OPP
*+12V Verteilung der neuen L8-CM Geräte*



Anschluss|+12V Leitung
PCie 1 | 
+12V1​

PCIe 2*| 
+12V2​

ATX 24pin | 
+12V1​

S-ATA/IDE | 
+12V1​

CPU | 
+12V2​*nicht bei 430W Modell

Nachfolgend alle Netzteile einzeln, mit Powerlabel, Kabelbäumen und Lüfterkurven:

*430W*



Spoiler



Power Label:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabelbaum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfterkurve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*530W*


Spoiler



*Powerlabel:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kabelbaum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfterkurve:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*630W*


Spoiler



*Powerlabel:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kabelbaum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfterkurve*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*730W*


Spoiler



*Powerlabel:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kabelbaum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfterkurve:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. September 2011)

*Neue L7 Geräte*

Auch die L7 Serie haben wir um 2 Modelle mit 630W und 730W erweitert, die technisch auf der gleichen Basis wie die L8 fußen und auch 80plus Bronze zertifiziert sind. 
Obwohl sich diese Modelle technisch deutlich von den bisherigen L7 Modellen unterscheiden, sind die äußeren Merkmale mit den bisherigen Modellen der L7 Serie vergleichbar, so wird das gleiche Gehäuse verwendet und auch das Erscheinungsbild der Kabel hat sich nicht geändert.

Die bestehenden Geräte der L7 Serie werden weiterhin unverändert im Programm bleiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eine kleine Übersicht aller Modelle der L7 Serie: *

*Powerlabel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anschlüsse*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Elektronik*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schutzschaltungen der L7 Serie:


Schutzschaltungen:|OCP, OVP, UVP, SCP, OTP, OPP

*+12V Verteilung der 630W und 730W L7 Modelle*


Anschluss|+12V Leitung
PCie 1 | 
+12V1​

PCIe 2| 
+12V2​

ATX 24pin | 
+12V1​

S-ATA/IDE | 
+12V1​

CPU | 
+12V2​
Nachfolgend noch einmal alle neuen Geräte im Überblick, mit Powerlabel, Kabelbaum und Lüfterkurven:
*630W*


Spoiler



*Powerlabel:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kabelbaum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfterkurve:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*730W*


Spoiler



*Powerlabel:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kabelbaum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfterkurve:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. September 2011)

Anregungen, Kommentare?


----------



## Philipus II (19. September 2011)

Dezibelangaben sind zwar nett, aber ich finde Drehzahlen immer leichter einschätzbar, gerade wennd er Lüfter bekannt ist.
Könntest du analog zum Beitrag mit den E8 und P9 auch die Minimaldrehzahl angeben?


----------



## FloH 31 (23. September 2011)

Ist noch eine Abrundung der L8 Serie im Bereich 300-400 Watt geplant? (ergo irgendwann die restlichen L7 Netzteile ersetzt; auch im Hinblick auf Effizienz)


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. September 2011)

Hallo FloH 31 

Eine Ablösung der L7 Serie ist momentan nicht geplant.


----------



## der_yappi (26. September 2011)

Verstehe ich folgendes richtig:

Typbezeichnung
L8 CM => Netzteil MIT Kabelmanagement
L8 => Netzteil OHNE Kabelmanagement

Wie wird der Preisunterschied zwischen NTs mit und ohne Kabelmanagement sein?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. September 2011)

Naja, momentan ist kein L8 Gerät ohne Kabelmanagment geplant, die L8 Serie gibt es momentan nur mit Kabelmanagment.


----------



## der_yappi (26. September 2011)

Dann hat mich der erste Post irritiert.
Es wird nämlöich einmal von der L8 *CM* - Serie und einmal der L8-Serie gesprochen.

Wenn die alle Kabelmanagement haben, um so besser.


----------



## klaerchen (26. September 2011)

Eine Überarbeitung der 300W- bis 350W-L7-Netzteile hätte ich für sinnvoller gefunden, als noch "oben" hin zu erweitern.
Auch täten eine Wachablösung der SFX- und TFX-Serie gut -> effizienter, leiser (und etwas längere Kabel).

Ich hoffe, daß das mal bald in Angriff genommen wird (sodaß man die schon im Frühjahr kaufen kann, besonders bei den SFX/TFX .


----------



## Tolive (26. September 2011)

Eventuell könnte beQuiet ja nen Lesertest veranstalten . So könnten Zeitnah einige User ihre Meinung äußern.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (27. September 2011)

Ich werde es intern zur Sprache bringen


----------



## Tolive (18. Oktober 2011)

PS.: Wird es zur neuen Straight Power E9 Serie auch so ein Thema mit allen Daten geben?

PPS.: Auch davon würde ich natürlich gerne unabhängige Tests sehen


----------



## ile (21. Oktober 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Anregungen, Kommentare?



Deine Bildchen stellen keine "Lüfterkurve", sondern eine Lautstärkekurve dar. Eine wirkliche Lüfterkurve mit % / upm hätte ich ganz gerne. (Weißt du doch...  )


----------

